# Installing FreeBSD on Raspberry PI4 does not show revision number.



## Alain De Vos (Dec 22, 2021)

I was unable to locate the revision number of the board in the boot dmesg messages.
This can be important for eeprom.

Linux is showing this info.








						How to Check if Your Raspberry Pi 4 Model B is Rev1.2? | Tutorials of Cytron Technologies
					

Do you know there is new revision of Raspberry Pi 4 Model B 2GB and 4GB board?




					tutorial.cytron.io


----------



## covacat (Dec 22, 2021)

try
printf "%04x\n" $(sysctl -n hw.board.revision)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 22, 2021)

Does not exist.
But i have

```
hw.model:ARM Cortex-A72 r0p3
dev.bcm2835_firmware.0.revision:1614255040
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 1500/-1 600/-1
```
Which does not tell much


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Does a result of hw-probe include the answer?


`pkg install sysutils/hw-probe sysutils/hwstat sysutils/lsblk sysutils/pciutils sysutils/usbutils`
`hw-probe -all -upload` (or `hw-probe -all` if you prefer to not share).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 23, 2021)

Raspberry OS just gave me the answer in dmesg. But for FreeBSD met me check.


----------



## covacat (Dec 23, 2021)

you may try to interrupt u-boot and try printenv
there are several variables about hw/board/etc


----------



## covacat (Dec 23, 2021)

the pi zero boots a lot faster with the boot files from the 11.1 image (everything on the dos partition)
the ufs part is still 13.0-R


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 23, 2021)

Once the rootfs filesystem and partition is "expanded" via growfs service,  i found i can manipulate the /dev/ufs/rootfs partition easily on my AMD64-host.


----------



## oOiOo (Dec 23, 2021)

For my Raspberry PI 3:

```
ofwdump -P model -S /
Raspberry Pi 3 model B Rev 1.2
```


----------

